# Vehicle in Baja California



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

I could search the archives, but would prefer up-to-date info.
We expect to be in southern California in December and might consider a short car trip....3 or 4 days....to either Mexicali, Rosarito or Ensenada.
- I realize we require Mexican auto insurance, available on-line.
- I realize we do not require a Temporary Import Permit (TIP) for the vehicle.
- I read somewhere that if you intend to be in Baja California for less than 7 days, you require a Tourist Card but don't have to pay for it. Sounds odd, but is that correct? 
Thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, that is correct, FMM needed but free for 7 days or less, do not forget you passport.


----------

